# First time smoking cheese



## joshrichards (Apr 6, 2012)

Brand new to this site.  I stumbled on it yesterday.  This is actually my first post.  Anyway, I rigged what I think is a cold smoker with help from this forum.  I used my horizontal smoker with side fire.  I used hickory wood chunks and apple wood chips.  I ran 8 foot clothes dryer tube to an electric barrel smoker.  My mother in-law bought me the electric smoker which I found to be completly useless until yesterday.  Glad I didn't throw that thing away.  I connected the other end of the tubing to the barrel smoker using a piece of cardboard from a six pack and duct tape into the side door.  I think the location of entry worked well. The smoke hit the electric smokers water pan (which I had filled with ice) first.  Anyway, no cheese melted.  It's all double wrapped in saran wrap, sealed in zip-lock bags, and sitting in my fridge for 2 to 4 weeks (except for the cream cheese).  Please post any comments or questions.  I could use the help.  This is my first cold smoke and my first cheese. Thanks.








Smoker set-up







upper tray of cheese







Lower tray of cheese (closest to ice)


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello Josh - congrats on a successful cold cheese smoke.

Please do us a favor and swing by Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can give you a SMF welcome


----------



## raquette (Apr 6, 2012)

Welcome to SMF :welcome1:  quite the Rube Goldberg setup! Seems it worked, enjoy the cheese.


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 6, 2012)

Congrats on a successful cheese smoke...now the waiting, which happens to be the hardest part!


----------



## joshrichards (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks, I'll go there now.


----------



## leebones (Jun 27, 2012)

Josh ... that contraption ... done like a true hillbilly.  With enough duct tape, baling wire and other sundry parts, we can make ANYTHING work!  I'm proud of you.

How'd the cheese come out?


----------



## joshrichards (Jun 27, 2012)

Really well.  Thanks for asking.


----------

